# Live GPS tracking



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you guys use or can recommend either an app or a small piece of kit that will allow my wife to see where I am on my ride?

As my ride times are increasing up to 6-7 hours she wants to be able to tell that I am still moving and not face down in a ditch.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure a family friends wife in Spain (who's a pro) and is often out training on his own uses the find my phone app so she can see where he is... And has been helpful a couple of times when he's come off or had a mechanical.


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Try Strava, i`m sure there`s a feature where you can track people.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

yeah use find your iphone (or the android equivalent) and give her your login details


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Strava Beacon is a paid for feature included as part of their premium subscription.

If you're running iPhone's just use the 'Find Friends' Apple App.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Serkie said:


> Strava Beacon is a paid for feature included as part of their premium subscription.
> 
> If you're running iPhone's just use the 'Find Friends' Apple App.


Was about to suggest Strava Beacon - it's part of their paid-for extras, but they often offer a free month's trial.

Android also has a similar thing now, you can share your location through Google Maps (may also be possible on iPhone version, I'm not sure).

I'm sure the more expensive Garmins also offer something similar, as they're able to show you live segments so no reason this couldn't be extended to transmitting your location to permitted others.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

MagpieRH said:


> I'm sure the more expensive Garmins also offer something similar, as they're able to show you live segments so no reason this couldn't be extended to transmitting your location to permitted others.


Garmin LiveTrack... Think all the newer bike models and the 1000 have it now .


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

My Garmin edge 520 has livetrack


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers guys, I found an app, life360 that allows live tracking of my android phone on an iPhone.. Seems to work ok


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

yeah. life 360 is a good app. I use it also. also gives you 2 days of travel history if your into checking up on the other half ha. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

And I thought getting out on your bike was an excuse to get away from the misses......

ViewRanger has a buddy track feature but I like the sound of life360 I'm constantly asking the misses if she is home when I finish work (basically do I take the long route home or short route......) ha ha


----------

